# This could be VERY interesting.......



## Rick2583 (Mar 17, 2014)

ETO's & P Os
_____________________


Tim Duncan (PO)..................10.3M
Zach Randolph (PO)..............16.5M


Chris Bosh (ETO)..................20.5M
Dwayne Wade (ETO).............20.1M
LeBron James (ETO)..............20.5M
Carmelo Anthony (ETO).........23.5M

No way SA doesn't resign Duncan. The others, I just don't know.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

I don't think Randolph leaves that money on the table, but I could see him signing a below-market extension that starts after next year in order to get some long-term stability while still keeping his big payday. Basically the exact situation I see unfolding with Rudy Gay. 

For example - Randolph signing a 3-year, $33 million extension is the same as him opting out and getting 50 over 4 from someone. I think it's way more likely that Memphis would rather keep him around at $10-11 million a year (especially if it's front-loaded) than someone wanting to pay him a long-term franchise-player contract again.


----------



## Rick2583 (Mar 17, 2014)

Bogg said:


> I don't think Randolph leaves that money on the table, but I could see him signing a below-market extension that starts after next year in order to get some long-term stability while still keeping his big payday. Basically the exact situation I see unfolding with Rudy Gay.
> 
> For example - Randolph signing a 3-year, $33 million extension is the same as him opting out and getting 50 over 4 from someone. I think it's way more likely that Memphis would rather keep him around at $10-11 million a year (especially if it's front-loaded) than someone wanting to pay him a long-term franchise-player contract again.



I think on resigning Randolph the'll also have to take into account on what to do with Gasol (near 16M) whose contract runs out after next season.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Wade and Bosh will be back...not certain about Lebron tho


----------



## Rick2583 (Mar 17, 2014)

Marcus13 said:


> Wade and Bosh will be back...not certain about Lebron tho



IMO Bosh (to a lesser extent) like Hibbert is over rated. Especially at 20M so he'd be a fool not to take that option.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Rick2583 said:


> IMO Bosh (to a lesser extent) like Hibbert is over rated. Especially at 20M


Yep, that's one of the reasons he is coming back. I think he sincerely loves Miami but nobody else is going to be able or even want to pay him that


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Rick2583 said:


> I think on resigning Randolph the'll also have to take into account on what to do with Gasol (near 16M) whose contract runs out after next season.


Gasol's easily worth the money, what they really need is to get Randolph on a lesser deal (while still keeping him around) to free up money for one above-average wing scorer. 



Rick2583 said:


> IMO Bosh (to a lesser extent) like Hibbert is over rated. Especially at 20M so he'd be a fool not to take that option.


_Somebody_ will give Bosh a max contract, and if he wants to go take another swing at being the man somewhere he'll get very well-paid to do so. Just off the top of my head I expect that he'd be able to get max money from the Lakers, Rockets, Mavericks, and Bobcats if he wanted it.


----------



## Rick2583 (Mar 17, 2014)

Bogg said:


> Gasol's easily worth the money, what they really need is to get Randolph on a lesser deal (while still keeping him around) to free up money for one above-average wing scorer.
> 
> 
> 
> _Somebody_ will give Bosh a max contract, and if he wants to go take another swing at being the man somewhere he'll get very well-paid to do so. Just off the top of my head I expect that he'd be able to get max money from the Lakers, Rockets, Mavericks, and Bobcats if he wanted it.



You might be right but I can't see 20M. Now if he's more interested in years then money then I could see a team giving him something like 3 years at 40-45M


----------



## letsgoceltics (Aug 19, 2012)

Marcus13 said:


> Yep, that's one of the reasons he is coming back. I think he sincerely loves Miami but nobody else is going to be able or even want to pay him that


What is your fascination with Judas Shuttleworth?


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

letsgoceltics said:


> What is your fascination with Judas Shuttleworth?


Lol he's been my idol since I met him when I was 9 and he was a rookie in Milwaukee. My uncle had season tickets and when he got traded to Seattle I just followed him because...really, what was left to cheer for in Milwaukee? lol


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Rick2583 said:


> You might be right but I can't see 20M. Now if he's more interested in years then money then I could see a team giving him something like 3 years at 40-45M


Thing is I'm not sure he's happy in Miami since playing on the Heat means that he only gets to touch the ball on offense every third or fourth game. I don't think he wants to be Robert Horry, I think he wants into the hall of fame, and he's certainly good enough to get there if he leaves Miami and goes to a team that will utilise him offensively.


----------



## letsgoceltics (Aug 19, 2012)

Marcus13 said:


> Lol he's been my idol since I met him when I was 9 and he was a rookie in Milwaukee. My uncle had season tickets and when he got traded to Seattle I just followed him because...really, what was left to cheer for in Milwaukee? lol


Alright. I'll let this one go.

I bought a Ray Allen jersey when he went to Boston once...

I use it to wash my car now.


----------



## USMCKoontz (Apr 11, 2014)

Rick2583 said:


> IMO Bosh (to a lesser extent) like Hibbert is over rated. Especially at 20M so he'd be a fool not to take that option.


I think Bosh will still test the waters. I believe he thinks he is better than he really is. Like you said "overrated"..

Lebron will leave Miami if the money is right. I would love to see him go back to Cleveland and play with Kyrie Irving.. Although I think it will come down to:
Cleveland
Knicks
and I said it here: Memphis

Wade I think will stay in Miami, unless a better deal comes, which I could see one or two teams possibly shooting for him.


----------

